# Best Lice Treatment



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I just sold a wether today, and the new owner told me later this afternoon that he had little white things crawling on him. Sounded like lice to me. I can not find a thing on his brother, but he is bright white all over...so maybe I am just missing them, although I examined him very thoroughly. 

I have never had an external parasite problem in my herd, and at this point I am still unsure if the wether I sold actually HAS anything or if she is just being weird. I haven't seen anything on my adult does, and I handle them daily...But I will be double checking them more closely in the morning. The only place I can think of that they would have come from (if they have lice) is my new doe. I drove down and got her from California a few weeks ago, and she may have infested my herd.

Since I have never had external parasites, I have never had to treat for them. What product works best for you? If they have lice I was going to dust them. For the wether, he is only 2 weeks old. Would washing and soaking him in Dawn dish soap kill lice, or is that only fleas? I have heard tree tea oil shampoo kills lice, but I don't know if it is safe for goats, particularly youngsters. (I remember having to use the stuff as a kid because the school nurse insisted I had lice. Turns out I had dandruff. My mom was so angry she had to disinfect my whole room for nothing.)


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I would use some Seven dust, works the best for that kinda stuff.

I highly doubt you got lice from Sierra, her herd is VERY clean and they never have any of those problems....


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I just want to say....parasites happen even in the cleanest most well taken care of herds. I only have 3 wethers pets and take the best, best care of them and one of my boys has mites right now......if they do have lice it shouldn't be a reflection on you....it can happen! I don't know about there but here this is the worst time of year for them.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I have primectrin II. Is it dangerous for a two week old?


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

Just so you know... we got our first issue w/externals (mites) that came in via our hay... I certainly DID NOT ever consider that mites or lice could come in via my hay purchases... but it's the ONLY possible option, and many others have confirmed it's very possible.
Luckily only one goatie was ACTUALLY affected and everyone was treated w/Permethrin II & Olive Oil, and the affected one was given two doses of Ivomec injected 1cc/40lbs, 18 days apart. Cleared it up, but will continue to use the Permethrin II/Olive Oil on anyone who so much as stomps a foot!! That's one of the first signs I saw. Otherwise my goats NEVER stomp their feet...I've only seen goats w/lice do that. Yucky little external buggies!! :angry:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep.....that is what I am using on my guy! My vet said the olive oil is good for their skin to!

Our vet as well thinks mites came in our hay or straw......he came out and looked at my barn and pen and said he had never seen more well kept barn, pen and yard.......but my boy has mites!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I use VetRx adn run it down the spine like you would frontline on a dog. Its all natural and safe for kids


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Bellafire Farm said:


> Just so you know... we got our first issue w/externals (mites) that came in via our hay... I certainly DID NOT ever consider that mites or lice could come in via my hay purchases... but it's the ONLY possible option, and many others have confirmed it's very possible.
> Luckily only one goatie was ACTUALLY affected and everyone was treated w/Permethrin II & Olive Oil, and the affected one was given two doses of Ivomec injected 1cc/40lbs, 18 days apart. Cleared it up, but will continue to use the Permethrin II/Olive Oil on anyone who so much as stomps a foot!! That's one of the first signs I saw. Otherwise my goats NEVER stomp their feet...I've only seen goats w/lice do that. Yucky little external buggies!! :angry:


Can i ask how you do that treatment? My boys have lice and i"m having a hell of a time getting rid of them. I did the ivomec plus for three treatments, cleaned and cleaned my barn, dusted them, gave them a sulfur bath, ect. I,m at my wits end trying to help these little guys. Thank you


----------



## 1goat (Apr 9, 2015)

We have them too ! Yuck. What can I use on our new baby doeling? She is just 2 days old, I was cuddling with her when I saw them on her little head...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Tis the season!!...Stacy...vet rx fo lice?..never would have thought of that....


----------

